# Dumbing Down through Media and Education



## XDel (Jan 30, 2021)

Are you young and do you ever wonder,"what in the world is wrong with me?!?!?!" Well maybe there is nothing wrong with you, maybe what you are going through is a natural reaction and a screwed up world. And maybe, just maybe your benevolent benefactors aren't so benevolent at all, and maybe the one who made you suffer and climb was trying to help, and maybe the one rubbing your shoulders was setting you up. It would be akin to realizing that one's god is dead or a lie, me thinks; exactly like that in fact. A bitter pill.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 30, 2021)

"Why public schools dumb us down."

Because they need people to keep voting against their own interests, that's no secret.  It's also no coincidence that the states with the lowest quality and level of education are deep red.  Every 4-8 years we get some nutjob heading the department of education, like Betsy DeVos, and their only goal is to end public education altogether so they can profit off private schools.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 30, 2021)

there's some irony in this thread somewhere isn't there?


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 30, 2021)

Well once I gain benevolent benefactors and people rubbing my shoulders, I'll consult this thread for further instructions


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 30, 2021)

How did I know who made the thread before even clicking on it?


Xzi said:


> Every 4-8 years we get some nutjob heading the department of education, like Betsy DeVos,


Reminds me of that Q person that's in the House Education Committee.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 30, 2021)

KingVamp said:


> Reminds me of that Q person that's in the House Education Committee.


Ah yes, the "Jewish space lasers started California's wildfires" lady.  Forget the general public, these are the types of people Republicans choose to represent them on the national stage.  I don't think anybody would deny that there's an ongoing crisis of education in this country, but as usual, we vehemently disagree about the causes and the solutions.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 30, 2021)

Xzi said:


> "Why public schools dumb us down."
> 
> Because they need people to keep voting against their own interests, that's no secret.





Xzi said:


> Ah yes, the "Jewish space lasers started California's wildfires" lady.  Forget the general public, these are the types of people Republicans choose to represent them on the national stage.  I don't think anybody would deny that there's an ongoing crisis of education in this country, but as usual, we vehemently disagree about the causes and the solutions.


Vote someone in to dumb themselves down even further. Yeah, sounds about right.


----------



## seany1990 (Jan 30, 2021)

Please tell me you aren't honestly implying that conservative ideas are the high iq position


----------



## ital (Mar 10, 2022)

This really is the basis of the entire NPC thing. Those that fall for it refuse to see their true state as they go around repeating whatever the world poured into their head without a second thought. 

Those that still think for themselves are a minority these days.


----------



## Creamu (May 13, 2022)

ital said:


> This really is the basis of the entire NPC thing. Those that fall for it refuse to see their true state as they go around repeating whatever the world poured into their head without a second thought.
> 
> Those that still think for themselves are a minority these days.


Always has been. The notion that the majority of humans think for themselves is utterly absurd and is only a wide spread notion to justify so called democracy.


----------



## Marc_LFD (May 13, 2022)

I'm subscribed to CBS on YouTube, but if I actually believed their bullshit I'd be afraid to go outside and if I did, I'd wear 20 masks and 10 face shields. lmao


----------

